# Old Shimano Reels



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I have some old Curado, Chronarch, and one Calais. They are all 10-15 years old, and in varying degrees of working order. I would like to learn how to work on these reels. Are there videos or instructions for repairing these older reels?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Im sure you can YouTube and do a search on em..


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

How do I know which models they are?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Curado- CU200b
Chronarch- CH100a
Calais-CL200a


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Display.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Old Shimanos*

Sell them to me real cheap and I'll fix them! LOL!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm surprised Bubbas Kenner didn't jump on that one! Lmao!


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't sell these reels. They were my Dad's and now I'm going to use them to teach my boys to fish.


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I found a few videos from the guys at Shimano very helpful. I tore down the first Curado and got it cleaned up today.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Reels*

All kidding aside, Boats4Drew you are doing it right! Once your sons get "hooked" on fishing they'll have an strong interest/hobby/passion that will keep them occupied and give them less time for other, less desirable interests!!! You are headed in the right direction! Good luck!

P.S.- I'm not too good with fixing Shimanos. Ambassadeurs, that's another story.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Dipsay said:


> Curado- CU200b
> Chronarch- CH100a
> Calais-CL200a


1) It's hard to tell if it's CU-200 or CU-200B (no difference except production year).
2) Chronarch CH100 or CH100A (hard to tell as well)
3) Calais CL200 or CL200A <= it should say on the reel itself. CL-200 is the first gen of Calais. CL200-5 is first gen with 5:1 gear. CL200A is the second gen which is also the last gen of Calais.


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Boats just take them apart and take pictures a bit at a time and continue the break down and take pictures and put them back together after you clean and grease and lube them you'll get it it's not that hard if you're good with your hands and tools its a breeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

busaro said:


> Boats just take them apart and take pictures a bit at a time and continue the break down and take pictures and put them back together after you clean and grease and lube them you'll get it it's not that hard if you're good with your hands and tools its a breeze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I did. I wrote a separate thread on my first Curado.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1326017


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I would bet that BK would offer more to take them over to East Bay and make sure that they all were working fine.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I did this for a friends website a long time ago. This is for the CU200B

http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Those aren't old Shimano reels......*

............these are!

The good news is that once you figure out a Shimano reel, they are all pretty much the same (except for that Calais, you have to remove ~10 screws to get the side plate off).


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> ............these are!
> 
> The good news is that once you figure out a Shimano reel, they are all pretty much the same (except for that Calais, you have to remove ~10 screws to get the side plate off).


 You just sent Bubbas Kenner into shock..INTERVENTION!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> You just sent Bubbas Kenner into shock..INTERVENTION!


Yep He did.lol.I only have one rosewood handle 100.I really did get a chill in my spine.


----------

